
Show HN: A visual HN reader build with Aangular - valentinvieriu
https://hnews.xyz/
======
valentinvieriu
Some technical details about this weekend project: -It is based on the
firebase api([https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/)) -Frontend is Angularjs -uses social login from
firebase, so you can save your favorites -has a thin nodejs layer -hosed on
heroku and using cloudflare for cdn caching -see the code on
[https://github.com/valentinvieriu/visual-hacker-
news](https://github.com/valentinvieriu/visual-hacker-news)

Please consider this is as a weekend project

------
m52go
Cool! There are so many HN clients out there. I like the visual spin of this
one with pictures.

